# Chilliwack-BMQ



## aspiring_recruit (25 Apr 2005)

Just wondering who is going to 'The Wack' for their BMQ this summer?. who's with me? :warstory:

04 July 05- August sometime. also the schedule says that BMQ/SQ is 8 weeks long, if that is correct how long is each course. I was told BMQ was 6 weeks, but that would leave a 2 week SQ....seems a bit short to me. Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## RossF (25 Apr 2005)

I'm not sure where "The Wack" is, I'll be heading to Shilo, Manitoba. One thing I know, though, is that BMQ is 4 weeks, and SQ is either 3 or 4 weeks, making the course 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (25 Apr 2005)

'The Wack' is a local nic-name given to Chilliwack...hense the clever subject title, Chilliwack also being that place commonly refered to as 'That place in BC where they hold BMQ/SQ in the summer' ...end sarcasm. good luck in Shilo bring your skeeter reppelant


----------



## RossF (25 Apr 2005)

Hehe I see.. Yeap, good luck to you too!


----------



## D-n-A (8 May 2005)

Both courses are a month long, something like 21 or 22 working/training days.


----------



## Zartan (8 May 2005)

I had thought the government closed down the base in the early 90's. It's good to hear that it is still used. My grandfather taught one of the engineering schools there, and it is where my dad was born. Plus we need an army base that isn't 2000 km from the pacific. Really.


----------



## D-n-A (8 May 2005)

Well, the only part of the base thats left is the ASU,  everything has pretty much belongs to the RCMP. We just use some of the RCMP training area/buildings for training now.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (8 May 2005)

Mike,will you be residing in the wack for the summer? what unit are you with?


----------



## B.McTeer (8 May 2005)

This Sucks I'm in a reserve regiment on Vancouver Island and i have to all the way to wainwright for training this summer, instead of hoping on the ferry and going to chilliwack i have to fly out to wainwright at the expense of the tax payers to train there.

B.McTeer


----------



## TCBF (8 May 2005)

" i have to fly out to wainwright at the expense of the tax payers to train there."

Had you gone regular, you would be flying all the way to St Jean, Quebec.  What's the big deal?  If you don't want to leave home now and then, don't join.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (8 May 2005)

why not ask for it in Chilliwack?, I was asked if I wanted to go to Wainwright, or Chilliwack. Of course the dates may be a bit different, can't hurt to ask


----------



## Freight_Train (8 May 2005)

Land Force Western Area
Summer Individual Training Program
Proposed LFWA Summer Calendar as at April 20, 2005 
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/it/calendar.htm


----------



## B.McTeer (8 May 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Had you gone regular, you would be flying all the way to St Jean, Quebec.   What's the big deal?   If you don't want to leave home now and then, don't join.



Its just that it would be cheaper, i just dont get it. Im not complaining i just don't really get the extra $$$ doing that. ???


----------



## D-n-A (8 May 2005)

The wainwright BMQ starts tomarrow,  a couple guys from my unit are going to it(the ones that could) the rest are doing it later in Chilliwack.




Pte (R) Legault, I won't be going to chilliwack in the summer, already got my basic course done, but I did do it in chilliwack awhile ago. I'm goin to Ontario this summer for my QL3.


----------



## yot (10 May 2005)

Mike, I thought u did ur QL3.


----------



## agent911 (10 May 2005)

Hey, I'll be doing BMQ and SQ in the wack this summer. The course dates I got are BMQ July 4 - July29
and SQ is August 1-26. I'm going into North Van On Thursday May 12th (2 days from now) to swear in and get my kit. The army has even arranged for me to be picked up in Chilliwack(I live there) and driving to north Vancouver. I was also told there would be other people being picked up along with me, any of those people posting on this forum?

6 Field Engineering Squad. Here I come!!


----------



## aspiring_recruit (11 May 2005)

I will be going to 6FES on thurs night aswell, Sgt told me I was the only one from the valley I guess not....I'm in Mission, will you be joining us this weekend too, agent911?


----------



## agent911 (11 May 2005)

Im not sure if I will be joining you this weekend or not. I know I would like too. I'll have to wait and see what the CO says when I swear in tommorow. What plans are in store for training this weekend anyways?


----------



## aspiring_recruit (11 May 2005)

PAT platoon, I sent you a PM with a bit more detail, in a nutshell its BMQ crash course for us newbies, so that we're just that much ahead of the game.


----------



## Sivad (12 May 2005)

When did you guys find out that your going to BMQ? I'm still waiting to hear something....... I finished all my testing in March, and haven't heard a thing yet.  will wainright in Alberta be holding another BMQ? or just chilliwack.  I am about 5 hours from Wack (us to live there too)


----------



## agent911 (12 May 2005)

As long as you dont have any hold ups, for example medical stuff where you might have to get your doctor to approve you, you should be able to get into BMQ this summer. However, I was in the same place you were this time last year and because of a stupid medical hold up I didnt get to do it last year. Instead I get to do it this summer. Do not underestimate the bueracraccy of our government...especially if your file is sent to borden. You may be waiting a looooooong time. Just cross your fingers and hope you didnt say anything stupid to the Doc during your medical ;D


----------



## D-n-A (12 May 2005)

Yot, I've done everything but my 3s, gotta get them done so I can finally get my hook; an than lose it when my componet transfer goes through.


----------



## Sivad (13 May 2005)

They have screwed up with my file they have recieved everything and i passed everything this is what I was told 3 days ago.  now WO. Marshal calls from Kamloops and says that the CFRC says I haven't done my interview!  man this is going to take a long time.  I told them that its was done in march.  and now i sit and wait again.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (14 May 2005)

so I take it you are not going to chilliwack then?


----------



## Sivad (16 May 2005)

I really hope to be going, every one needs an old guy around. ;D


----------



## Freight_Train (16 May 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> They have screwed up with my file they have recieved everything and i passed everything this is what I was told 3 days ago.   now WO. Marshal calls from Kamloops and says that the CFRC says I haven't done my interview!   man this is going to take a long time.   I told them that its was done in march.   and now i sit and wait again.


I was in your shoes last year.  I made it a habit to call CFRC Kelowna every couple of weeks.  Keep your name on the top of their minds.  I ended up missing the entire summer training season and was finally sworn in at the beginning of September.  Hope your luck is better than mine...Kloshe Nanitch!
PS - When you say old guy, how old is old?


----------



## Sivad (17 May 2005)

PS - When you say old guy, how old is old?

I'm 29, young at heart but old compared to the guys that i will meet at BMQ.  so take it easy on me  ;D  

Are there anyone here thats going to the Rocky mountain Rangers (kamloops) or is already in there?


----------



## Freight_Train (17 May 2005)

Already there... ;D at 39


----------



## Sivad (18 May 2005)

you all ready in the Rocky mountaing Rangers!  what you guys do there on practise nights.  I am suppose to fing out Today what is going on with my application.  last i heard yesterday, was that they were going to station me in Trail.  which is about 10+ hours from here.  But Cpl Kennedy hope thats right said she'd straighten it all out today for me.  Everyone in the front office down there seems very nice and help full.

P.S. put a good word in for me.
 my handle is my last name spelled backwards


----------



## Freight_Train (18 May 2005)

It's MCpl, they get bent out of shape when you screw up their rank   
Where do you live?  Thursday is usually training and/or lectures on a multitude of topics.  We have done SHARP, map and compass review, bayonet, weapons cleaning, etc.  A lot of prep gets done for FTX's as well.
Best of luck with you App, if you have any other questions, pm me.
Greg


----------



## Sgt_Battler (19 May 2005)

Pte (R) Legault said:
			
		

> Just wondering who is going to 'The Wack' for their BMQ this summer?. who's with me? :warstory:



I'm hoping to get in for my BMQ in Chilliwack this summer as well, but I haven't been told anything as to whether I am going or not.  :-\


----------



## aspiring_recruit (19 May 2005)

Battler said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get in for my BMQ in Chilliwack this summer as well, but I haven't been told anything as to whether I am going or not.  :-\





If your local they will try to keep you around (in the reserves) in case you get time off you can go see your family. though you can also go to wainwright, Alberta. What unit are you with?


----------



## Sgt_Battler (20 May 2005)

Royal Westminster Regiment, another recruit and I haven't been told yet what courses we'd be taking.  I live in Surrey, so Chilliwack is probably the better choice for BMQ in my case.


----------



## BDTyre (21 May 2005)

Chilliwack is also where some of us get kitted up.  I got sowrn in last Thursday with another recruit and we were almost kitted up, but the RQSM decided to wait two weeks and try and bus the two of us, plus a few other guys being sworn in next week out to Chilliwack for the day to get all our gear.

The other recruit I was sworn in with may or may not be doing summer BMQ, but he has no idea where it will be.  I, on the other hand, have summer classes and have been slated for weekend BMQ starting in October.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (21 May 2005)

If you can, try to get kitted in chilliwack, as they are an ASU and have newer kit than the units


----------



## BDTyre (24 May 2005)

Well, in that case I hope that everything works out and the regiment is able to bus us out next Wednesday.


----------



## Sivad (24 May 2005)

seems everyone's getting there chance,  I'm still waiting and waiting.... I personally would like to go to Wainright Alberta (sp) than Chilliwack.  use to live in the wack plus i like to travel and have never been to Wainright (sp) 

Whats the distance before the put you on a plane or make you drive yourself or bus it.  thanks


----------



## D-n-A (25 May 2005)

Your unit would arrange and pay for the transportation to the base. 

Sivad, haha you want to go there? I've been there twice, nothing special about it, an the weather changes every few minutes. Theres a reason why its called Wainwrong


----------



## AmphibousAssult (26 May 2005)

I'll prolly be in chilliwack doing BMQ on those dates, then again they said prolly waynewright a month ago, so who knows ???


----------



## Sivad (26 May 2005)

Update  well my main man in Kamloops warrant officer Marshal called yesterday (well i called him) and he said i get to play the waiting game for about another 2 weeks just for a piece of paper to get signed then i should be able to make the July 4 Chilliwack BMQ.  :threat:


----------



## D-n-A (27 May 2005)

Don't be posting other peoples names up the internet.


----------



## Canuck_25 (27 May 2005)

I sure hope to god I make it in for this summer. I am far more excited about getting into the reserves then about graduating!

  All tests (CFAT, physical, medical) and interview were completed at the end of March. I recieved a letter in the mail stating that i have to complete a extended medical (letter arrived May 19th) due to my partially flat feet, and having a doctor state how i can preform without insoles. So, I have to send in my extended medical this monday (May 30th) and I was told the medical staff would place a "Urgent" sticker on my file so that it could get processed in time. 

 July 4th is only a month away! shit, it will be close, or not at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordOsborne (4 Jun 2005)

from what i was told about a month ago, i have been signed up for July 4th BMQ at C-wack. i'm just waiting to hear that the list has been approved and i'll be good to go. Mcteer, you should ask around. are you sure you're going to wainright this summer?


----------



## aspiring_recruit (4 Jun 2005)

so it would seem that there are a few of our respected units all sending troops to chilliwack, so why am I know hearing that we may be sent to wainwright? would this mean that all the lowermainland units are sending to wainwright? 

think I may have to call the orderly room.  ;D


----------



## DJ (4 Jun 2005)

I've heard that it all depends on the number of instructors they get for Chilliwack.  I don't know if that's the reason or not but I figure there's no sense in trying to guess where we're going to go until the boots are on the ground.  I first heard Wainwright, then maybe Winnipeg, then Chilliwack, now perhaps Wainwright again....

DJ


----------



## AmphibousAssult (4 Jun 2005)

Well, lets just cross our fingers in hopes of goin to C-wack then.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (5 Jun 2005)

Marksman said:
			
		

> Well, lets just cross our fingers in hopes of goin to C-wack then.



Confirmed, fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## Standards (5 Jun 2005)

There seems to be a bit of confusion and misunderstanding of things here, so will try and clarify things.

1.  A couple of weeks ago there was some risk that the courses in Chilliwack would be cancelled due to a lack of instructors.  This was because few instructor names had been entered in CFTPO (a computer program that regulates tasks).  This caused alarm bells to ring (figuratively) and conversations to occur to sort the issue out.  The end state is that there is instructors, it was just a lack of communication issue and the courses should happen as planned.

2.  Regarding where you will go for BMQ and SQ, its simple.  You will go where you are told.  The reality is that there are several courses happening in a variety of locations across Western Area.  These include Chilliwack, Edmonton, Wainwright, Dundurn and Winnipeg.  Each course will have a maximum of 44 students at the beginning.  Therefore, assuming 39 CBG produces more than 88 recruits, some of them will not be trained in Chilliwack (as there is only two serials scheduled there).  Someone in Wainwright has the job of deciding who goes where and part of the decision is based on when people joined (i.e. people that joined a while back get priority course loaded while those who were processed recently get slotted into an empty hole wherever it may be).

3.  There was some talk earlier in this thread about getting kitted at the ASU Chilliwack.  Whatever works with your unit, but the important thing is to get your kit before the course starts.  Don't show up on day one and expect the staff to jump through their anal orifices because you didn't pay attention to the joining instructions.  Not only will you become and instant administrative burden and miss classes, but it will make your name known very quickly to the staff and that's not necessarily a good thing.

On a personal note, I find some of the attitudes about where you are going to be a little strange.  These days BC kids seem to have an aversion to crossing the Rockies.  While I appreciate the attractions of Chilliwack (I spent a fair bit of time there as a Reservist in BC from 82-86 and was posted there 89-93), you should be taking advantage of the Army sending you someplace/anyplace so you can see other parts of Canada.  Even if you don't end up liking the location where you end up, it is still an experience.  Besides BMQ is only 4 weeks long.  I've been CBed longer than that a few times!  Finally, if you don't feel you can handle being more than a couple hour drive from home, than don't put your name in for an overseas tour anytime soon.

Best of luck in your training and regardless of where you end up, I will see you sometime this summer.


----------



## LordOsborne (5 Jun 2005)

thank you for that post, Standards. that clears things up greatly


----------



## aspiring_recruit (6 Jun 2005)

Thankyou Warrant, that was presicely the answer I was looking for.

As for not wanting to 'cross the rockies', I dont have a problem with it, its just that when certain arrangments are made with families, and plans get changed, apprehensive tendencies tend to take over a bit, (this would be the families tendencies, not mine  ) I was just wondering if this was going on in some other units within 39 CBG, and not just my own. Personally I would love to go else where, as I have most of my carreer as a reservist in the lower mainland to train in Chilliwack, I feel the experience would be worth well worth it.But like you said we will go where ever we are told.

We'll just have to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## GOMERPYLE (7 Jun 2005)

I think the training is over rated. I don't think 1 should worrie about there medical you could end up cannon fodder anyway. My medical went fine the asset who did mine was an idot your is problely too so don't worrie. While your at it read "Ol Norths" UNDER FIRE.


from: Gomer pyle


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jun 2005)

GOMERPYLE said:
			
		

> I think the training is over rated. I don't think 1 should worrie about there medical you could end up cannon fodder anyway. My medical went fine the asset who did mine *was an idot * your is problely too so don't worrie. While your at it read "Ol Norths" UNDER FIRE.
> from: Gomer pyle



The only "idiot" around here is you. Go back and read the forum guidelines, and pay attention to them. Stop posting about things you have no real experience in. No one here is impressed with your weak attempt at humour either. And if you can't form the basic Grade One sentence, use punctuation, or spell... don't post. Or if you do, at least use the Spell Check button. Your about to board a rocket up the Warning ladder. Your namesake should be glad, your making him look like Einstien.


----------



## B.McTeer (9 Jun 2005)

Just got the word today, that ill be in Chilliwack this summer for BMQ/SQ should be good times, anywho hope to see some of you out there, and if you see me be sure to stop and say hey.

B.McTeer


----------



## Sivad (9 Jun 2005)

I got word today that I have been accepted in, but may not make the BMQ as I may not be able to get kitted in time.  I got a call from my local recruiter say that the CFRC Vancouver has now mailed out my application to my local detachment but until he actually gets the papers in his hands we can't do anything!  Come on Postal Workers get a move on!

P.S.  It looks like I will not be getting kitted at my local detachment  it seems that the person in charge of that is leaving on Friday and i may have to be driven all the way to chilliwack to get kitted.  I hope i have nice travel companions then.  Getting closer and closer everyday!


----------



## aspiring_recruit (9 Jun 2005)

I got the word, too, Chilliwack it is. See you guys there!!!!


----------



## D-n-A (9 Jun 2005)

This will be your guys new home for the summer.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (9 Jun 2005)

yes we(me and some of the other recruits), had a quick tour of the place on the weekend, while we were doing some pre-BMQ training, they look cozy enough  the food was amazing though ;D


----------



## Sgt_Battler (10 Jun 2005)

Some how reminds me of the Abbey out in Mission... 

Got a call three days ago from a WO saying I might be going for the BMQ/SQ courses this summer as long as there's still room on the list.  Hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## KLAVER (10 Jun 2005)

hey Pte (R) Legault what unit are you from? i was wondering.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (10 Jun 2005)

6FES

check profile


----------



## B.McTeer (10 Jun 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> This will be your guys new home for the summer.



so long as its dry and theres a bed im happy.


----------



## LordOsborne (10 Jun 2005)

Think about it, McTeer.. unless there's a forest fire in C-wack, it'll rain on us. It's GOT TO! it's BC for jeebus' sake :blotto:


----------



## Sivad (10 Jun 2005)

Pte (R) Legault said:
			
		

> yes we(me and some of the other recruits), had a quick tour of the place on the weekend, while we were doing some pre-BMQ training, they look cozy enough  the food was amazing though ;D



what did you do for your Pre-BMQ training?  as i do believe there is no way i will get to preview the upcoming events.

MIKEL If you have any more pics of the place or anyone for that matter i'd love to see them, my wife is intrested in seeing them, and to show my kids to let them see daddy new home for a month.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (10 Jun 2005)

Sivad,
we did knot tying, a bit of drill, how to properly wear a uniform, how to cook IMP's ...just stuff like that.


----------



## KLAVER (11 Jun 2005)

im goin to bmq on july 4 at c-wack, is there a sq cource at c-wack too?


----------



## aspiring_recruit (11 Jun 2005)

Yes there is an SQ course, two actually, one right after BMQ starting on Aug 1, and I think there is one for people who have already done BMQ running at the same time as the BMQ. but I'm not entirely sure about that.


----------



## Standards (11 Jun 2005)

Two SQ courses (serials 0512 and 0513) will run in Chilliwack during the period 1-26 Aug.  This is the same time as the other decentralized SQ courses will run elsewhere.

The only SQ courses scheduled for earlier in the summer (for those who completed BMQ during the fall/winter) within LFWA are running in Wainwright.  Serials 0502, 0503, and 0504 commence 04 Jul and end 29 Jul; allowing the graduates to carry on and complete DP 1 trades training in Aug.  

Note: the above refers to PRes courses.


----------



## agent911 (11 Jun 2005)

Whoo hoo. I just got word aswell that I will be attending BMQ and SQ in the Wack.  :threat: Im pretty stoked on that seeing as the base is a five minute drive from my house. whooo hooo. I did the pre basic training there as well, and like Pte Legault said, the food WAS AMAZING. So many choices and real nice people serving it to you. Super nice mess hall and Its within 30 seconds of our barracks. On the other hand, where we will be doing lectures and such is almost on the otherside of the base. The building looks pretty depressive, but it will work well. Goin there on tuesday to help the Sgt. set up the classrooms, so ya'll can thank me for the pretty lay out of all the stationary  :blotto:. All in all Chilliwack is going to be a great place to train. See ya in the field dudes


----------



## Jay (11 Jun 2005)

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> Think about it, McTeer.. unless there's a forest fire in C-wack, it'll rain on us. It's GOT TO! it's BC for jeebus' sake :blotto:



I live 20 minutes west of Chilliwack, and I can assure you it'll be a pretty dry summer-- although there's been a few grey days with some sprinkles.  There's lots of water in the surrounding areas for cooling down though.


----------



## B.McTeer (12 Jun 2005)

LordOsborne said:
			
		

> Think about it, McTeer.. unless there's a forest fire in C-wack, it'll rain on us. It's GOT TO! it's BC for jeebus' sake :blotto:



That would be fun, fighting a forest fire in the middle of training


----------



## AmphibousAssult (21 Jun 2005)

Alright!!!!!, Just got the word, BMQ & SQ in Chilliwack, see you boys there.


----------



## Sivad (22 Jun 2005)

Well I got the word too that i'm in but I woun't be able to make Chilliwack    course full is what i was told, oh well I guess i'll do it on the weekend seeing there isn't any more summer or full time courses coming up!  Man i would even drive across this beutifull country to get on BMQ  instead of doing weekend.  But i'm not waiting a hole year to do my BMQ either.  I guess the good thing is once my weekend course is done i will be ready to take some other courses in the summer.  I will be sworn in within the next couple weeks so that cool.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (22 Jun 2005)

congrats, sorry to hear you won't be joining us in the Wack, yes the course is full 48 recruits in all, should be a blast, I'm sure your Weekend course will be a blast too, when does it start?


----------



## B.McTeer (23 Jun 2005)

yeah dude sorry to hear it man. And I thought there was 2 courses running in the wack, or maybe Ive lost my mind


----------



## aspiring_recruit (23 Jun 2005)

there should be 2 running, though it is possible that they are both full, I wonder there is any way to get sent to Alberta? perhaps they are all  full? that would be awesome!! Though not for our freind Sivad.

 :warstory:


----------



## yot (23 Jun 2005)

I am still waiting for my call to get in SQ, Wainwright (I hope) because I hear that I may go to Shilo for the SQ.


----------



## Sivad (24 Jun 2005)

Pte (R) Legault said:
			
		

> there should be 2 running, though it is possible that they are both full, I wonder there is any way to get sent to Alberta? perhaps they are all  full? that would be awesome!! Though not for our freind Sivad.
> 
> :warstory:



Hey i'd Travel to wainright to do my BMQ but i was told it was full First!,  maybe there's a navy BMQ i could do?  ;D.  I travel to kamloops on Tuesday to be Sworn in (24th) so i can finally relax a little knowing that i'm official now.  

P.S. Let me know how it goes for you guys down in the Whack!  Good Luck to you all!


----------



## PAMWE (26 Jun 2005)

Going to the 'Wack".  For those that have taken a tour of the base, what are the sleeping quarters like?
Also, Is there a gym or a pool? Just curious.  I have seen pictures of the base and it looks like a resort? I'll see you all there.


----------



## B.McTeer (27 Jun 2005)

ROFLMFAO a resort hahahahahahahahahahaha.......... OK McTeer take a deep breath..... its not a resort the living quarters are 6 to a "shack" with single beds i know this cause my dad did his officer candidate training there.


----------



## agent911 (27 Jun 2005)

Ive been inside the rooms and they are quite nice. Maybe your father stayed somewhere else because these are no shacks. They are 2 or 3 story buildings. The building I went into was where the Mcpl's were sleeping so they may be a little nicer inside but the building is the same. On the ground level there is a common room with a fridge, couches and a tv I think. Don't quote me on this because this is where the Sgt's and Mcpl's and such are staying. As for a gym and a pool, you have to cross the street and the Cheam centre is there. This used to be a base gym when CFB Chilliwack was actually a base. It is now privately owned. I know we do get some sort of discount for being military, it could possibly be free while on course but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## R031button (27 Jun 2005)

Shacks is slang for living quarters 

PS: I know your living close to home during your course, but trust me, the last thing you want to do is go back and hang out with your civie friends during off time, All it's going to due is allienate you from your course, wh9ch just makes your life more difficult. We had a guy from Chilliwak on my course last summer who did that, and I'm basically tell you waht happened to him. Good luck by the by.


----------



## PAMWE (27 Jun 2005)

McTeer, I don't know if you klnow this or not but there have been renovations... But I'm glad that I could entertain you... If you do some research you can actually see pictures of the base.  It's usually more helpful if you just answer the question.  If you don't know the answer that's ok.  Anyway thanks for the input who have been there.


----------



## agent911 (27 Jun 2005)

R031button said:
			
		

> but trust me, the last thing you want to do is go back and hang out with your civie friends during off time, All it's going to due is allienate you from your course, wh9ch just makes your life more difficult.


What do you mean? did he brag to everyone that he got to go hang out with his buddies and drink beer and whatnot? Or because he didn't hang out with his course mates during time off? I just dont want to make the same mistake. thanks.


----------



## bcbarman (28 Jun 2005)

Do not think about what to do, where to go and what you will do on this course, the instructors will tell you what do do, where to go and what you will do.

Just show up with all your kit, be ready to work and pay attention.


BMQ/SQ Chilliwack course staff, summer 2005


----------



## AmphibousAssult (28 Jun 2005)

Any other islanders on this board going to chilliwack?


----------



## B.McTeer (29 Jun 2005)

C-Scot-R here man, 4 days the clock is ticking


----------



## Sivad (29 Jun 2005)

i got sworn in on the 28/06/05, and am put on a reserve list to see if I can go to Chilliwack  So basically I will find out a few hours before the bus leaves.  also I got kitted up, and have very little clue as to what the hell all this stuff is and where it goes.  is there a manuall or anything to let me know what goes where, how and when!  Thanks.

P.S. one thing I did want was the Grey T-shirts and Sweat Shirts that just say ARMY on them.  Where do you get these.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (29 Jun 2005)

P.S. one thing I did want was the Grey T-shirts and Sweat Shirts that just say ARMY on them.  Where do you get these.


From a store. there is one near me that sells "ARMY" shirts for $10
I am thinking of getting one too; a cheap PT shirt that fits the environment  ;D


----------



## Genesis (29 Jun 2005)

Don't waste money buying a grey t-shirt for pt, last year in Chilliwack the standard pt gear was the green undershirt tucked into our shorts. Make sure your shorts are proper shorts too that are above the knee, you don't need any unwanted attention for wearing skater shorts. And as a little extra tip don't wear skater shoes for pt, make sure you have proper fitting running shoes. Your feet will thank you, and again, the less critical attention you get from the start the better.


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Jun 2005)

oh sweet so we can bring our own shorts thats awesome.


----------



## DJ (30 Jun 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> oh sweet so we can bring our own shorts thats awesome.



Maybe check over the joining instructions again.  You don't want to leave kit at home assuming that it would be supplied.

DJ


----------



## AmphibousAssult (30 Jun 2005)

Hey Mcteer I looked at our joining instructions (got mine yesterday)and it seems like we're gonna have in the neighbourhood of 17 or so C-Scots there, 2 days should be fun


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Jun 2005)

DJ said:
			
		

> Maybe check over the joining instructions again.   You don't want to leave kit at home assuming that it would be supplied.
> 
> DJ



oh ddon'tworry my issued PT gear is packed ready to go. The joining instructions says to bring my own gym clothing so iI'mbring that as well


Yeah marksman theres a few of us going. anyhow i will see you on course

B.McTeer


----------



## aspiring_recruit (1 Jul 2005)

Issued PT gear? I never got that, it seems that there are a world of discrepancies as to what we are entitled to , and what we are issued, is there a list anywhere online where we can see what we are supposed to be given on initial draw?


----------



## B.McTeer (1 Jul 2005)

yeah dude shoes, shorts, and gray t shirts


----------



## B.McTeer (2 Jul 2005)

well boys one more until we are all there, 2 two days until the sh*t really hits the fan and off we go, so ill see you all sunday i guess.

B.McTeer


----------



## aspiring_recruit (2 Jul 2005)

ROGER that mcteer....S*** to fan contact in one day. 
see you guys then

Legault out   :warstory:


----------



## AmphibousAssult (3 Jul 2005)

Gonna be one helluva summer, can't wait to get it on, see you boys on the ferry :bullet:


----------



## downinOZ (3 Jul 2005)

That was an interesting read.  How many people remember sleeping in tents during times when the vedder 'almost' flooded, or marching from DTA to mess hall and back again with abatis practise logs, double-timing when no staff were looking so you could get a few extra minutes at the chow line?  The pull-ups to get into the bathroom, watching guys sneak down to the river?  And going back to those damn tents that leaked?  Or doing the 'catch-up' push-ups at night to fill the quota?  LOL.  Good luck to the instructors. 

Chimo.


----------



## Sgt_Battler (3 Jul 2005)

Well, one more hour and I'm off to the base.  I'll see you all there, let's make this BMQ rock.


----------

